# Grx 1 x 11 with flat bar shifter?



## Joe Boon (1 mo ago)

Hi 

I'm having some trouble figuring out whether some components are compatible (may well be me being an idiot). Can I use a grx 812 1 x 11 rear derailer with a flat bar shifter like an rs700. Thanks very much for the help. 

Joe


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

This should work.


----------

